
Willy Wonka and the Medical Software Factory - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/20/business/epic-systems-campus-verona-wisconsin.html
======
Insanity
Tangentially related:

The side of doctor's isn't always as positive, as this (rap) video alludes to:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_tSFJsjsw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_tSFJsjsw)

I work on medical software as well that is technically a competitor to Epic
(though they only run in 3-4 hospitals in my country, whereas we hold +50%).

Medical software has some ways to go - not just for Epic, we share a lot of
the same issues. Doctors want to focus on health care and not on the arcane
sides of the software they are 'forced' to deal with.

On the other hand, our campus is definitely more 'boring' than the one from
Epic it seems :)

